# When building rack/tanks, do as the germans do!



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I have an aluminum system rack standing next to me which I want to complete within the next weeks.
Its made for two 20" cubes and one 40"x20"x20" tank.
Today I started repairing and cleaning the two cubes, beginning of next week (I think) I`m gonna get the glas parts for the big tank and the decoration stuff.

The first pictures will be online tomorrow evening, after I cleaned my room :wink: , and the construction journal for a "german style" tank will be posted mid next week and updated on a regular basis.

I hope you all are already as excited as I am

Let the games begin....

Greetings
Andreas

[/url]


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

I am!!!
Can't wait to see them

Greetz,
Thomas


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock out in Deustchland!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn you GERMANS!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys always have superior vivs!!!


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

I forgot to mention the technical equipment I`m gonna use:

Lights: 2x35/38 watt T5+T8 bulbs for every row, so its about 150 watts.

Ventilation: No fans for the tanks, they don`t necessarily need that as they are european style tanks. But I think I will use 2-4 fans for for each 
"lighting-hood". 

Waterfeatures: I don`t know yet, but I think I won`t include streams in these tanks. But maybe one "large" stream would look good in the 40" long tank. What do you think?

Misting: 4 misting nozzles misting system, that makes one nozzle for each 20" Cube and 2 nozzles for the 40" long.

Plants: Mainly stuff I already have here, vines, figs, broms (Neoregelia Kautzkyi for example), ferns, orchids and stuff like that. I will post some pictures soon.

Background: Don`t know yet, too. Maybe some kind of kork, but definatly no styrofoam or stuff like that. I don`t like it, because its taking at least 1" away from the deepth of the tank. On Thursday I`m gonna visit a friend of mine who uses some kind of concrete which can be desinfected easily and is quite cheap and harmless to frogs/plants.

Frogs: Don`t know which species I will put in these tanks yet, I hope to get some histrionicus, those really rock and I already have experience keeping them. I still hope to get some Atelopus, too. 
Well I don `t really know, except that I won`t put any thumbs in there, I want some large frogs.

Estimated costs for the whole setup(excluding frogs): 
800 Euros = $1020 (US) and $1156 (Can)

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

you forgot the pictures as well mate :wink: where you meant to be cleaning your room last night instead of chating? :lol:


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Well it`s not evening yet. Some hours to go!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Its evening in some countries


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

It`s finally evening here, so here are two pics.

First, the empty rack. Looks leaned, it`s not, and the UFO is my lamp. Looks a little bit messy, but hey, it`s in the works.










So far it was 194 Euros for the rack, the cube you see on the picture is to keep the plants I have alive.

And here is one plant I`m gonna put in there. I`ve got it from French Guyana, but I don`t know what exactly it is. But it`s nice :wink: 











Tomorrow morning I`m gonna go order the last missing parts of glas I still need for the 40" tank. 

Greetings
Andreas

And feel free to ask me if there`s something you would like to know.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I have something to ask for...more pics!  you can tell its gonna be super nice.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Here you go:

My old tank with Neoregelia kautzkyi and marmorata, a nice creeping plant in the back and , histrionicus feet.










The female










That`s a fern which grew, like all the moss you can see, out of the treefern pannels. I love it


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

You like them? :twisted: 
Wait til you see the new tanks


























(that homepage "venenoso.com" is not going to exist anymore, well, it never really existed)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

PSh thats all you got... ive seen way nice tanks and frogs... :lol: *taunts you to post more and show off*


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Well that`s it with frogs for this week. Now I have to build/decorate the new tanks.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Ah dudes, I got stock in Costa Rica/ Panama for 4 weeks and totally forgot that there is a topic in desperate need of being updated regularly.
Sorry for letting you wait.










So again sorry for waiting.

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Woah woah woah, breeding histos!!!!! Any chance of sending those to the states? What is there legality in the states?


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Update? :lol: 

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Update:

I downsized that rack to 2 tanks which I`m setting up at the moment.
Instead of the 4 tanks I planned, its gonna be 2 cubes and one larger display viv (about 75 gal).
Pics will be posted soon, its just that I`m a little busy 

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Some pics for you to stay interessted :lol:










Thats where tinctorius tads grow up. There was a snake nearby on which I almost stepped.... :shock: 










Flavovittatus or Flavovittata ?! The flavo frog from Peru....


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Danke, valledelcauca!


----------

